# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Can't open file from SD card

## jeffmorris

I have PowerSpec Ultra 3D printer (Flashforge Dreamer clone). I tried to print the engine block but I couldn't do it. I tried Simplify3D and PowerPrint software (that came with my printer). I tried to send the file through USB and save the file on SD card. I ran the file through Netfabb and repaired the file but it didn't find any problems with it. Is it possible that the file is too big for my printer's memory? The engine block came from http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1911808 I had to cut the engine block in half to fit on my printer. Any suggestion. I was able to print the Toyota 4-cylinder engine block a few months ago.

----------


## jeffmorris

I think that I may have a bad SD card. I printed a cylinder head from the SD card and my printer froze about 3/4 of the way. What a terrible waste of PETG filament. This morning, I rotated the engine block halves 135 degrees so that that the cylinders are vertical and sent the file through USB port. I hope that the prints are successful.

----------


## JamesHarrison

I think the location of the SD card depends on the api you are using. mine is storage / sd card.
You can just call: Environment.getExternalStorageDirectory () to find out the location of the SD card.
 Try calling Environment.get as I had similar problems and ended up with this in my call term paper writing service.

----------

